# Improving the Covenant Sign in Your Life



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 1, 2006)

How do you make your baptism "better?" How do you "improve it?"

October 1, 2006
The Sign of the Covenant Part 4, (Improving the Sign) Gen 17:1-27
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

